# tropheus ( ? )



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

hello i got this one from a friend and i dont know what kind of tropheus it is

do you expert know maybee?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

for sure sp. red.....


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

is the full name tropheus sp red ?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Tropheus sp. 'red' variants are real hard to tell apart for sure while in juvenile/sub dom/female stripes.
What size is it? Might help?


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

it`s about 5-6 inches very small. and the colour is also a oranguge and red at the bottom


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess you mean 5-6cm? A 5-6" Tropheus is quite a wopper  To be honest I have not seen any sp 'red' with that much blue in the dorsal (is it really that blue or is it just the photos?) even when still young so it may be a young Tropheus moorii. Not sure the red throat suggests sp 'red' and the blue dorsal a moorii :-?


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

i think it is the photos. yes imean cm (sorry)

but is it someone who has pictures of an muzumba lunangua ? i think that name is familar
could it be ?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I guess it could be one.  
I read
Tropheus moorii "Muzumba" - This variety is from southern. Lunangwa, Congo.
But not seen a Lunangwa with that much colour either in the flesh or as a photo. :-? 
Glorious looker that one.
Schupke (Aqualog book) has just a drawing of Lunangwa South (but he has it in the sp. 'red' right were moorii change to sp 'red', interesting that one with sp 'red' and moorii features should be on the boarder?) so it is hard for me to tell.


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

Luwanga Sud 8)



















these are adults though, not sure how a sub adult would look.


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

hey guys i now know the full name of the species

it`s an tropheus morri muzumba lunangwa

the first born out of wild catch

would appriciate some more pictures of tropheus morri muzumba lunangwa

thanks TaNgS_RuLe nice looking but try turn tha flash off


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

Opps its lunangwa..

I cant get a decent shot if i turn the flash off 

from what I know these guys are really rare, you are a lucky guy 

any chance of getting more to form a colony?


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

yes im going to, i bought 2 more today now im in total of 3 sex is impossible to tell just now


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmm.. 3 is not a very good number actually, I would either stick to 1 or get 10 more.

what are their tank mates?


----------



## birrrrdman (May 21, 2009)

hey whatever it is, it looks cool. :dancing:


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

TaNgS_RuLe said:


> Hmm.. 3 is not a very good number actually, I would either stick to 1 or get 10 more.
> 
> what are their tank mates?


i know im going to buy more but thay are quite expensive :-(


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

today i bought 4 more now i have a total of 7 tropheus morri muzumba lunangwa

and 2 Tropheus Dubois


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

and now im bak to two becouse some decise in the stomack

hope you understand exuse my english


----------

